# Caught him again



## Lovebug501 (Aug 30, 2011)

So my STBX has been telling me that he loves me and he's not talking to any other women and he wants desperately for us to work it out... he's changed... let him prove it.. blah blah blah..

So I want complete transparency. I go through his FB messages (most were deleted), but found some inappropriate messaging going back and forth - nothing like hooking up, but definately on the way there - with women I've never met and he's never mentioned.

Then last night, he walks in the door and I ask for his phone. He gives it to me, but is very anxious. (A week ago, I caught him texting some random chick he met from FB who lives not far from where he travels for a week every other month). I start going through his text messages. He gets increasingly agitated. More VERY inappropriate messages - including one where he repeatedly propositions a woman he claims used to work for him.

Then I find where some lady wrong number texted him and he started up a chat... and then they met a few days ago at a park!

And he says - but I've changed... give me until your birthday... I'll prove that I've changed!! WTF??? He can't even last 2 weeks without hooking up with some random woman!!


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

oh dear.. this is not good.

Are you guys in marriage counselling? You/the MC need to ask questions and find out why he does these things. Why he is addicted to the thrill of new women.

Its not normal and it definitely is NOT ok.

Maybe get a referral to a psychologist for a full assessment. He may have a personality disorder or something.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow. Serial cheater. The worst kind.

File and be done. He has not changed. I wonder how many other women there are...


----------



## Lovebug501 (Aug 30, 2011)

I filed two weeks ago. And we went to MC - only one session, but I know its a waste of time. I'm continuing with my IC and suggested that he continue along the same path.

I just went and signed a lease on a tiny 2 bedroom apartment... but it's only 6 months... I've already been preapproved to buy a house, but can't do that until the divorce is final.


----------



## Sakaye (Feb 15, 2011)

Good for you! You need to get out. He has broken your trust that you may carry into future relationships. You stay and it will only get worse. Keep strong. You're doing the right thing. I'm sure you know that. You desrve a better life, a better man. He ain't worth it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sakaye (Feb 15, 2011)

Good for you! You need to get out. He has broken your trust that you may carry into future relationships. You stay and it will only get worse. Keep strong. You're doing the right thing. I'm sure you know that. You desrve a better life, a better man. He ain't worth it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Wow. Serial cheater. The worst kind.
> 
> File and be done. He has not changed. I wonder how many other women there are...


:iagree:


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Jelly Beans hit it on the nose! I have been there, I broke up with mine a few years back and I Know I havnt caught him with all the women, shoot about three or four was enough! Your doing the right thing just make sure you go through with it and don't leave to get his attention or think he will change, just leave on YOUR own reasons and concerns that is enough. Good Luck!


----------

